# Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...



## Conny (7. Sep. 2008)

damit ich nächstes Jahr keine Läuse habe 

Im und am Teich mag es ja stimmen, alles braune abzuschneiden. Obwohl ich der Ansicht bin, dass man auch hier wenigstens am Rand etwas stehen lassen kann, als Rückzugsmöglichkeit.

Aber ansonsten sollten wir mal überlegen, wie und wo Florfliegen überwintern?
Zitat: brockhausen-buch.de


> Die Florfliegen überwintern an geschützten Plätzen. Sie sind im Herbst und im Winter zum Beispiel unter trockenem Laub, aber auch in Wohnungen und auf Dachböden zu finden.



Was machen die Marienkäfer?
Zitat: Wikipedia


> Einzeln überwintern sie nur selten. Meist geschieht dies in der oben beschriebenen Aggregation oder in kleinen Gruppen am Boden, unter Steinen, Rinde oder Laub, in __ Moos oder im Gras.



Zitat: http://www.nabu.de/m04/m04_02/00587.htmlNABU


> Räumen Sie Ihren Garten nicht im Herbst auf, sondern belassen Sie totes Holz und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile bis zum Frühling im Garten, da zahlreiche Tiere diese Elemente zum Überwintern benötigen.



So!  Was können wir noch alles tun?
Und 

 wie immer noch ein Foto: eine schwebende Schwebfliege


----------



## Kolja (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Hallo Conny,

wir räumen unseren Garten im Herbst nicht auf. Und unter der Hecke sammelt sich allmöglicher Bewuchs und Laub. Was man sonst noch tun könnte?
Vielleicht diese umgekehrten Blumentöpfe mit Holzwolle, Laub drin zum Überwintern, trockene Plätze schaffen, Steinhaufen?
Aber ich glaube das hast du alles im Garten, hattest du nicht mal was über Versteckmöglichkeiten von Molch und Co. geschrieben?

Noch einen schönen Sonntagabend. Heute hoffte ich auf Regen. Ich möchte so gerne ein paar Regenfotos machen. Naja, aber wenn man drauf wartet, dann wird's nichts.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen die Marienkäfer?



Für die Marienkäfer haben wir extra eine "Behausung in unsere Insektenpension eingebaut *klick hier* hoffentlich mögen die Käferchen den Kasten auch ... 

Ansonsten wird bei uns auch erst im Frühjahr "aufgeräumt" im Garten. Das Laub bleibt liegen und die Heckschnitte bleiben in Form eines grossen Haufens erhalten.

Für die Florfliegen werden wir im Winter auch noch einen *Kasten* bauen (wenn auch zu spät für diesen Winter). Ist ja keine grosse Arbeit, aber so kann die Farbe bis zum nächsten Winter restlos ausdünsten.


----------



## Teichfreund (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Hallo,

heute habe ich im Garten am Schuppen einige Sandsteine wegräumen müssen und dabei 2 junge Bergmolche, die wohl vor kurzem erst aus dem Teich gekrochen sind, unter jeweils einem größeren Sandstein gefunden. 
Es ist also durchaus wichtig, im Garten sinnvolle Versteckmöglichkeiten zu bieten.  Schwierig ist das auch nicht und wenn man sich etwas Mühe gibt, kann jeder etwas für seine Mitbewohner tun, ohne dass einem die Augen tränen müssen, wenn man sich das Ergebnis anschaut. Einen Steinhaufen, Igelkasten, Hummelkasten, Florfliegenkasten oder auch einfache Fledermauskästen können überall so integriert werden, dass sie sehr sinnvoll sind und auch noch gut aussehen. Das Problem ist leider immer wieder zu beobachten: Es fehlt oft das Interesse an unseren Mitbewohnern im Speziellen und an der Natur im Allgemeinen   
Das Einzige was wir im Garten "aufräumen", ist das Laub, des den Rasen belagert. Sonst werden einige Stauden zurückgeschnitten und der Rest folgt dann im Frühjahr.

Schönen Gruß noch
Markus (der ab morgen 3,5 Wochen Urlaub hat  )


----------



## Conny (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Hallo,

@Andrea ICH weiß schon, was ich jetzt schon alles tue, um der Fauna über den Winter zu helfen  Aber da ich sehr beratungsresistente Nachbarn habe, denke ich, dass man dieses Thema auch hier jedes Jahr besprechen kann 

@Claudia&Ludwig Ihr könnt Euere Insektenpension ruhig unter "Hotel" laufen lassen.  wenn Ihr mal Langeweile habt, könnt Ihr ja zu einem Arbeitseinsatz bei uns vorbei kommen.

@Markus Genau aus diesem Grund: fehlendes Intersse, bringe ich dieses Thema immer wieder  

So einige Kleinigkeiten sind mir noch aufgefallen:
- den Deckel der Biotonne nicht zuklappen. Marienkäfer können dann noch entfliehen
- die Einzäunung nicht bis zum Boden durchgehend bauen. Igel sind Wanderer und kommen auf ihren Wegen dann nicht mehr über das Grundstück. Und fressen auch keine __ Schnecken mehr 
- Früchte z.B. an der Lornicera hängen lassen


----------



## Teichfreund (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Hi Conny, 

da kann ich nur sagen: weiter machen!    

Der eine oder andere macht sich, wenn er so etwas liest, ja evtl. doch einmal den einen oder anderen Gedanken. Und wenn auf das Gedanken machen dann auch noch eine Tat folgt, wäre etwas gewonnen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Guten Tag zusammen,

wir haben den ersten Winter mit Garten vor der Brust und ich stell mir (und anderen  ) schon lange die Frage, was ich mit unseren zahlreichen Stauden machen muss  Ist es richtig, dass man das braune, abgestorbene, verblühte Blattwerk zu ca. 1/3 stehen lässt oder schneidet man besser alles bis zum Boden ab?

Ersteres würde mir besser gefallen, weil ich 1. dann im Frühjahr sehe, wo etwas neues rauskommen müsste und 2. nachdem, was ich von Euch und Herberge für kleine Tiere gelesen habe, müsste es ja auch so sein?

Noch eine letzte Gartenfrage: Der Mehltau geht um in unserem Garten. Nicht nur an den Rosen, sondern auch an einem Kugelbaum (__ Trompetenbaum, nicht die Blume, sondern ein grüner Baum), an diversen Stauden (Phlox, __ Storchschnabel, Astilbe). Muss man diese PFlanzen mit einem Mittel behandeln oder gehört das zum Herbst der Blumen dazu und erledigt sich im nächsten Frühjahr mit den frischen Blättern?  

Blumige Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Conny (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Hallo Sabine,

so ein Garten ist wie so vieles einfach Geschmackssache. Mich macht ein aufgeräumter, steril wirkender Garten krank! :evil 

Ich lasse alles stehen! Die Samenstände sind nicht nur Herberge sondern auch Nahrung.  
Der Rasen, der bei uns wegen der Nachbarn ein Kompromiß zwischen Wiese und rasenähnlich ist, wird von Blättern befreit. Die Blätter vom __ Kiwi kommen in eine Ecke des Kräuterbeetes, weil in ihnen immer viele Marienkäfer überwintern. Das Laub vom Apfelbaum beibt in einer Ecke unter dem Gartenhaus, dort trifft man schon mal den Igel. Obenauf lege ich einfach einen Ast Nadelgrün, damit das Laub nicht wieder in den Teich geweht wird.
Mehltau lasse ich gewähren. Wenn er bei einer Art überhand nimmt schneide ich schon mal etwas weg. Aber Vorsicht, die Schere hinterher gut säubern, sonst überträgt man die Pilzsporen. Zum Nachlesen über Mehltau und als Nahrungsquelle für Marienkäfer wie immer Wiki


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

 Danke an Conny und Wiki


----------



## Katzilö (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Und wie überwintere ich den Garten ...*

Hallo 
Es gibt ein natürliches mittel gegen mehltau 
und co 
Knoblauch!!! 
Er übersteht den winter(meist)
 und tötet den grössten teil der pilz sporen im boden ab 
,kräftigt die pflanzen

Ich weis keine unvertäglichkeiten mit anderen pflanzen:
zwiebeln wirken ähnlich aber nicht so gut 
aber eine zwiebel hat eine wunderschöne (haltbar)blüte 
wenn mann (frau) sie lässt! 
Grüsse Birgit


----------

